#ubuntu-leadership 2012-02-27
<YoBoY> goodmorning
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-03-02
<M0hi> Darkwing, I'm interested in backing you up in this project. Mail/memo me when you come back =]
<akgraner> pleia2, cc'd you on the email about the teams page
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> he's m0hi, joined here and is interested, I cautioned him about too much red tape (he wants to set up requirements for new teams so they run properly)
<akgraner> yeah - right now let's just fix what we have then see if we need more "red tape"  less is better
<Silverlion> hi duffy
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-03-04
<Silverlion> o/
#ubuntu-leadership 2015-02-24
 * ejat brb
